# AMS: French Horns --- RELEASED. Introductory price and discount code for AMS: LB owners



## StrezovSampling (Dec 30, 2013)

Turns out the end of 2013 will be chaotic and aleatoric! After our first release Casey Edwards had some additional ideas that we expanded in "AMS: Horns" - most notably recording the section _"Tutti"_ and _"divisi"_. This will help you achieve even more 'randomness' when writing music and you will have 2 separate groups of musicians with different sound, instruments and musicianship. 

If you are new to the "Aleatoric Modular Series" - this is a unique concept that allows composers to manipulate pre-recorded samples and shape your own effects while having complete control over real-time dynamics. The "Horns" is the second product in the series. You can download a free patch for the "Low Brass" to try it out: AMS: LB Free Jitters Patch
(open the page and click on the AMS graphic)







[flash width=450 height=150 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/playlists/18611430[/flash]

Walkthrough: 


Stay tuned for more information regarding release date and more demos of course. Also, update for AMS: LB and the free synth patch will be online as soon as we wrap the video walkthrough! 

Happy New year's eve!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Aleatoric Modular Series: French Horns*

Wowie! Sounds great. Do you mind divulging what the percussion or other libraries are? I think being able to blend well is a major selling to point to libraries such as these (and it sounds like it blends pretty well from here..?)

thanks


----------



## Ed (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeeeaaah glad the low brass sold well enough for you to continue with this. I know 8dio just announced their CAGE lib but I can never have enough of it and I like the different approaches and recording styles.

I really hope you make it to the strings. Even if its 2 libs of high strings and low strings :D


----------



## Casey Edwards (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Aleatoric Modular Series: French Horns*

Here is a video walk-through of me blabbing and playing through some patches. 



@givemenoughrope: On my short little stinger I just added a few patches on top of my orchestral template. You shouldn't have any trouble blending as I have libs across the spectrum. My winds are Westgate (dry), strings are Cinematic Strings 2 (ER's, short tail), and CineBrass Core + Pro & Spitfire Perc/Piano/harp which are very wet. I also sprinkled some DAMAGE in there which is pretty punchy and dry. There's a naked mic demo in the walk-through, which is annotated in the description for quick link access. 

@Ed: The plan is to cover all sections in a modular fashion with controllable dynamics (VlnI, VlnII, etc.). So, granted that my ideas can pick up enough steam, then you'll see more releases with a more concrete release schedule. I'm still very excited about bringing these ideas to fruition! Also, speaking as an unbiased customer of samples myself, I'm quite excited to see what 8dio and Orchestral Tools offer in terms of these Orchestral FX. I'm definitely not going to be a developer who pretends that the samples I'm affiliated with are the only ones that I touch, even in a commercial announcement. One's a company, two's a crowd, and three's a party!! o-[][]-o


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Aleatoric Modular Series: French Horns*

Happy new year everybody!!! 

Here is a new demo for AMS: Horns, composed by Robin Hoffmann! 

[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/127526665&amp;color=ff6600[/flash]

@givemenoughrope - as for my piece, I combined AMS: Horns and AMS: Low Brass with "My Piano" by Fluffy Audio, EWQL Hollywood Strings & Brass Gold, "Cinematic Strings", OT Timpani & Berlin Woodwinds, our Cornucopia Strings & Tropar and I think this is it.


----------



## sinkd (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Aleatoric Modular Series: French Horns: New demo by Robin Hoffmann and detailed walkthrough*

Sounds very cool. 

Listening in earbuds here, it sounds like all of the reverb tail is in one channel? Especially noticeable when you release a loud swell. Very sure that this is not the way that the library is supposed to sound, but just checking.

I am watching the walkthrough video.

DS


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Aleatoric Modular Series: French Horns: New demo by Robin Hoffmann and detailed walkthrough*

Looking forward to the French Horns! Sounds like another winner.

Has the effects unit been deployed for the AMS Low Brass yet , or is that still in the works for an update? And is it going to be available right away with French Horns?


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Aleatoric Modular Series: French Horns: New demo by Robin Hoffmann and detailed walkthrough*

@sinkd - I have several stereo and true stereo reverb instances in my template, so I'm not sure what would make the audio come across that way.

@paulmatthew - I actually finally found some free time to finish that and wrapped it up a few days ago. We're preparing that, a Low Brass update, and the French Horns v1.0 release. This should all stagger through for release within the week!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 2, 2014)

It's sounding awesome, man.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Aleatoric Modular Series: French Horns: New demo by Robin Hoffmann and detailed walkthrough*



> @paulmatthew - I actually finally found some free time to finish that and wrapped it up a few days ago. We're preparing that, a Low Brass update, and the French Horns v1.0 release. This should all stagger through for release within the week! Smile


Nice! Looking forward to it. :D


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Aleatoric Modular Series: French Horns: New demo by Robin Hoffmann and detailed walkthrough*



Casey Edwards @ Thu Jan 02 said:


> @sinkd - I have several stereo and true stereo reverb instances in my template, so I'm not sure what would make the audio come across that way.
> 
> @paulmatthew - I actually finally found some free time to finish that and wrapped it up a few days ago. We're preparing that, a Low Brass update, and the French Horns v1.0 release. This should all stagger through for release within the week!



Thanks for the heads up Casey! I thought I missed an update but didn't see anything. By the way , the horns sound great in this hall.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Aleatoric Modular Series: French Horns*

AMS: Horns release date is next Monday - 06/01/2014! 

Here's a new demo, composed by Robert Douglas: 
[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/127870295[/flash]


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Aleatoric Modular Series: French Horns: New demo by Robert Douglas and RELEASE DATE 06/01/2014*

Hey guys and gals! Sorry for the delay. Strezov-Sampling is updating a few website features in order to increase efficiency across the board. Please be patient while they are doing this and we'll be sure to let you know when AMS Horns is live!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello everyone. 

We are pleased to say that AMS: French Horns is available on our website. You can get "AMS: French Horns" for $99 introductory price till 21/01/2014! *Those of you who already own "AMS: Low Brass" will receive a special "10% off" discount code.*

Get it now at: http://www.strezov-sampling.com/product ... HORNS.html


----------



## tmm (Jan 8, 2014)

Awesome, very excited for this. George, will AMS: LB owners be emailed the discount code?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 8, 2014)

We sent the codes today - be sure to check your spam folder as well. We changed our mailservers to avoid more 'getting-into-spam' issues, but apparently it depends on what service (gmail, yahoo, etc.) you are using. 

Contact us at contact[at]strezov-sampling[dot]com if you can't find the email. 

Cheers!


----------



## tmm (Jan 8, 2014)

Sure, email sent, thanks George!


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jan 8, 2014)

DAMN IT! I missed the code! I just jumped straight in as soon as it was released.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 8, 2014)

No worries Luciano - we refunded you the $9.9 through PayPal. Let us know whether everything is OK.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jan 8, 2014)

StrezovSampling @ Wed 08 Jan said:


> No worries Luciano - we refunded you the $9.9 through PayPal. Let us know whether everything is OK.



Thanks guys! Awesome customer service, awesome library! It'll be $9.90 more towards the next AMS release, I'm sure :D


----------



## cheul (Jan 10, 2014)

Good thing there's a little something for Low Brass customers, just got the code today, hope I'll have enough time to make up my mind. Is there a time limit to use the discount code ?


----------



## apessino (Jan 10, 2014)

Bought it without even listening to a demo! At $89 (and given how good the low brass is) this is what I would call a "no brainer." 8)


----------



## FriFlo (Jan 10, 2014)

@Casey: I would really like to see a patch, where you have normal sustains and cross fade in via Cc deviations, but deviations from the same note, not a whole step below. Couldn't that be done even with the existing samples combining lip bends and sustains into one patch with the scripting like in the cluster split patch? What I don't get about that patch is, why the deviations end down to a whole step below for each note. That does seem neither aleatoric nor related to what I am playing,  Maybe I have to get used to the patch alittle longer ... Other than that: what a great library! And the price is a steal IMO!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jan 10, 2014)

First off, thanks to everyone so far for your support and kind words! Secondly -->



FriFlo @ Fri Jan 10 said:


> @Casey: I would really like to see a patch, where you have normal sustains and cross fade in via Cc deviations, but deviations from the same note, not a whole step below. Couldn't that be done even with the existing samples combining lip bends and sustains into one patch with the scripting like in the cluster split patch? What I don't get about that patch is, why the deviations end down to a whole step below for each note. That does seem neither aleatoric nor related to what I am playing,  Maybe I have to get used to the patch alittle longer ... Other than that: what a great library! And the price is a steal IMO!



If you have the deviation CC up all the way when you trigger the note you'll hear the notes start the same, then it will "deviate" away from the starting note a whole step. It's a popular thing to do, but your idea is really great as well. And yes, it should be quite easy to achieve with the existing samples. I've had all kinds of ideas rolling around in my head for re-using the sample material we have for different things and this will be a great addition, so thanks!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 11, 2014)

cheul @ Fri Jan 10 said:


> Good thing there's a little something for Low Brass customers, just got the code today, hope I'll have enough time to make up my mind. Is there a time limit to use the discount code ?



The discounts are valid till 21/01/2014, when the introductory price ends. 

o-[][]-o


----------



## FriFlo (Jan 11, 2014)

Casey Edwards @ Fri Jan 10 said:


> First off, thanks to everyone so far for your support and kind words! Secondly -->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great! Looking forwards to that patch! As well as other ideas you might have to do variations of the existing material. The more control over what is going on (intensity or pitch spread or normal to flutter ...), the better! Yes! I am a control freak! Why did I buy a aleatoric module!?


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 12, 2014)

Um... did the Stormchoir topic just disappear? 
(If not, I am totally tired so excuse me please). 

I just wanted to say, nice selection of mics! :D Can't wait to play arround with it!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jan 15, 2014)

FriFlo @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> Casey Edwards @ Fri Jan 10 said:
> 
> 
> > First off, thanks to everyone so far for your support and kind words! Secondly -->
> ...



I love hearing ideas from you guys! After, I've done a fair amount of requesting myself from other devs that I love buying from. If you guys don't tell us what you love, hate, and/or want then we're just left in the dark guessing - so Thank You!!! I'll keep experimenting and see what we come up with on our end. Still contemplating some AMS Horn synth stuff as well to compliment the trend started with Low Brass. Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 19, 2014)

This demo for "Thunder 2" by Casey has some neat AMS: Horns sustains at the end /1:20/. Letting you know that there are 2 days left for you to get the French Horns for the Introductory price! 

RESSURECTING ZEUS BY CASEY EDWARDS
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/resurrecting-zeus-by-casey[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... s-by-casey


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jan 21, 2014)

Just wanting to post a reminder that today is the last day for introductory pricing and the 10% off coupon for low brass owners. Thanks again guys for all your support and I hope to see you all at NAMM!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 30, 2014)

After presenting at NAMM and gathering all feedback from current and new users we have decided to revamp the AMS engine in a more flexible manner that will allow users to create mixed articulation patches as well as save and load presets. We're not sure how long this will take, but rest assured Casey and the team are working hard on it!


----------



## tmm (Jan 30, 2014)

YES! That's the only thing I've found that I'd really like in AMS that isn't there - multi-articulation patches. I'd love to be able to switch between clusters and jitters in the same patch.


----------

